
After Last Call: A Bartender Trades SoHo for Serbia to Reclaim His Mansion - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/nyregion/fanelli-cafe-manhattan-bartender-bob-bozic-reclaims-mansion-in-europe.html
======
galfarragem
I know several people whose families have these "scars". These stories are
rather common and didn't happen just in Eastern Europe. In my country
(Portugal) they happened during decolonization of Africa [1]. Most people lost
everything.

As difficult as to get wealth is to keep it.

[1] - Great book about decolonization of Angola written by a foreigner (Polish
journalist): [http://www.amazon.com/Another-Day-Life-Ryszard-
Kapuscinski/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Another-Day-Life-Ryszard-
Kapuscinski/dp/0375726292)

~~~
zokier
I think one of the most notable cases is the Prince of Liechtensteins (former)
estates in Czechoslovakia/Czech Republic. Here is an overview of that story:
[http://www.minorsights.com/2014/09/Czech-Lednice-
Valtice.htm...](http://www.minorsights.com/2014/09/Czech-Lednice-Valtice.html)

------
moj
Looks like this is the house on streetview:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@44.8038344,20.4722595,3a,75y,37...](https://www.google.com/maps/@44.8038344,20.4722595,3a,75y,37.44h,103.54t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1so_G_WESyT1tvlvR1SBkYrw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

------
dankohn1
My favorite part of the article, and a good intro point, is this 6 question
questionnaire of which of his outlandish exploits are true:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/22/nyregion/bob-b...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/22/nyregion/bob-
bozic-fanellis-bartender-soho-nyc-quiz.html)

